# Hi All



## 1DAYMAYBE (May 5, 2021)

I joined this forum after buying my Audi TT 2.0 Roadster 2 days ago.....wanted to pop in & say hi but instead I need help!

Live in Swindon & the emissions light has come on two days after buying it! Seller is covering it just wanted to know the best place to take it, anyone know in the Swindon area the best place & what it could be?

It was wet could it be as simple as spark plugs?

Well whilst I am here might as well say HI!


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Welcome to the TTF.
Can't help with the Swindon area but it requires a fault scan otherwise just guessing.
Hoggy.


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Check for a local VAG indy as Audi will want £60+ just to scan it.
Hoggy.


----------



## 1DAYMAYBE (May 5, 2021)

Diagnostic report from AA states

P2187 Fuel System bank mixture to lean at idle
P0507 Idle control speed to high
P1093 Fuel System 2, bank 1 faulty operation
P2279 Intake system air leakage

Could it be just a split pipe, or dodgy fuel?


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Welcome try a post in the mk2 section for more help


----------

